# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  αλλαγη μπαταριας σε αναπηρικο αμαξιδιο..... βοηθειααααααα........... δεν φορτιζει....

## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ ΤΡΙΚΛΑΑ

*γεια σας μπραβο για την δουλεια που κανετε εδω με βοηθεισατε αρκετες φορες...... ειμαι ηλεκτρολογος αυτοκινητων νεος σχετικα στο επαγγελμα λοιπον ας μην τα πολυλογο καποιος ηρθε στο μαγαζι μου και μου ειπε πως εχει ενα αναπηρικο αμαξιδιο κοιταξε για μπαταριες μονος του και του ειπαν 300 ευρο.... το ειχε 4 χρονια...  και αρχισαν να πεφτουν πολυ γρηγορα (τουλαχιστον ετσι μου ειπε) και ηθελε να τις άλλαξει για το λογο αυτο! ακουσα 4 χρονια και συχνη χρηση και μου φανικε λογικο να εχουν πεσει και να μην εχουν διαρκεια... πηγα το ειδα. φορουσε δυο 38ah μπαταρες στα 12V αν θυμαμαι καλα. εψαξα και βρηκα δυο 40ah (βαθιας εκφορτοσεις φυσικα) και τις πηρα τις εβαλα και του πηρα και 50 ευρο λιγοτερα.. οταν φορτισουν για να βλεπεις ποσο αδειες η γεματες ειναι εχει 2 κοκκινα λεντακια 4 πορτοκαλι οταν ειναι στη μεση και 2 πρασινα οταν ειναι τερμα.. απο το πασχα μεχρι τωρα ποτε μα ποτε οταν εβγαζαν τον φορτιστει δεν τους εδειχνε να φτανει ουτε στο ενα πρασινο λεντακι δηλαδη το εβαζαν για μια μερα ολοκληρη στη μπριζα πηγαινα το εβγαζαν και αναβαν μονο τα δυο κοκκινα και τα 4 πορτοκαλι δηλαδη οτι ειναι φορτισμενο λιγο πανω απο την μεση... πρασινο λαμπακι ειδαν μονο μια μερα που αναψε μονο το ενα (δηλαδη και παλι οχι φουλ) και μολις περπατισε για 50 μετρα εσβησε και αυτο και συνεχιζε απο κι και κατω μετα (μαλλον κανονικα)... τι λετε να φταιει?????? οτι εβαλα 2ah παραπανω μπαταρια??? (ο φορτιστεις φαινεται να δουλειυει κανονικα με ολα τα λαμπακια κανονικα αναμενα οπως θα επρεπε να ειναι)*

----------


## yanis

εχεις μηπως καποιο αλλο φορτιστη? ή μπορείς να βρεις απο καποιον?

----------


## soulhealer

καλό θα ήταν να βρεις και να βάλεις τις ίδου τύπου μπαταρίες.. αλλά μιας και τον εξυπηρέτησες με άλλες οκ..
Μήπως μέτρησες την τάση φόρτισης?? δλδ τάση στα ακρα της μπαταρίας?? τα 4ΑΗ (2+2) παραπάνω απ'ότι θα γνωρίζεις μιας και ασχολήσε απλά θα χρειαστεί λίγο χρόνο παραπάνω για την φόρτιση.. τίποτε άλλο.. απλά κάνε μία αν μπορείς και έλεγξε τις μπαταρίες ότι είναι ΟΚ (12V η κάθε μια ξεχωριστά) μέτρησε μετά τα καλώδια από τον φορτιστή χωρίς μπαταρίες και μετά καλώδια φορτιστή με τις μπαταρίες συνδεδεμένες και πες μας
φιλικά

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ ΤΡΙΚΛΑΑ

ναι παιδια θα μετρησω αυριο και θα σας πω.. ετσι λεω και γω οτι τα 2AH παραπανω καλο παρα κακο ειναι απλα θελει λιγη ωρα παραπανω να φορτιση..... ναι 12βολτ ειναι η καθε μια.... ευχαριστω πολυ για το ενδιαφερον.....

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ ΤΡΙΚΛΑΑ

*ακουστε τι εγινε... απο το φορτιστει φευγουν 3 καλωδια εγω νομιζα οτι εχει 2 ενα + και ενα - αλλα ειχε 3 μετραω με το πολυμετρο στις 2 επαφες και μου δειχνει 28 βολτ ωραια λεω,μολις το εβαλα στην αλλη μου εδειξε 28 βολτ παλι αλλα ανοιξε και ο ανεμιστηρας που ειχε ο φορτιστεις ολα καλα...... εβαλα τον φορτιστη αναψε το πρασινο λαμπακι οτι συνδεθηκε ο φορτιστης(ετσι πιστευα εκεινη την ωρα)  μετραω κατω στις μπαταριες... 24 βολτ κατι δεν παει καλα λεω κουναω βησματα κουναω καλωδια τιποτα μετα εβαλα τον φορτιστη πειραξα  λιγο την ασφαλια που ειχε και το ξαναεβαλα και κοιτω το πρασινο λαμπακι αν ειναι αναμενο..... και ειχε γινει πορτοκαλι.....!!!! μετρο στις μπαταριες 26 βολτ (τελεια λεω τωρα φορτιζουνλεω) μετα απο μια ωρα που πηγα ειχαν φτασει στα 27,2 βολτ και ανεβαινε... πρωτη απορια.... μαλλον το πρασινο λαμπακι ειναι οτι οταν ειναι πληρος φορτισμενες η μπαταριες να σου δειχνει οτι τελειωσε η φορτιση.....??? σωστα?? δευτερη απορια.... αφου ηταν αδειες γιατι αναβε πρασινο παντα το λαμπακι ??τι  μπορει να εγινε και νομιζε πως ι μπαταριες ειναι παντα φορτισμενες.....???????*

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ ΤΡΙΚΛΑΑ

ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ...

----------


## -nikos-

> *ακουστε τι εγινε... απο το φορτιστει φευγουν 3 καλωδια εγω νομιζα οτι εχει 2 ενα + και ενα - αλλα ειχε 3 μετραω με το πολυμετρο στις 2 επαφες και μου δειχνει 28 βολτ ωραια λεω,μολις το εβαλα στην αλλη μου εδειξε 28 βολτ παλι αλλα ανοιξε και ο ανεμιστηρας που ειχε ο φορτιστεις ολα καλα...... εβαλα τον φορτιστη αναψε το πρασινο λαμπακι οτι συνδεθηκε ο φορτιστης(ετσι πιστευα εκεινη την ωρα) μετραω κατω στις μπαταριες... 24 βολτ κατι δεν παει καλα λεω κουναω βησματα κουναω καλωδια τιποτα μετα εβαλα τον φορτιστη πειραξα λιγο την ασφαλια που ειχε και το ξαναεβαλα και κοιτω το πρασινο λαμπακι αν ειναι αναμενο..... και ειχε γινει πορτοκαλι.....!!!! μετρο στις μπαταριες 26 βολτ (τελεια λεω τωρα φορτιζουνλεω) μετα απο μια ωρα που πηγα ειχαν φτασει στα 27,2 βολτ και ανεβαινε... πρωτη απορια.... μαλλον το πρασινο λαμπακι ειναι οτι οταν ειναι πληρος φορτισμενες η μπαταριες να σου δειχνει οτι τελειωσε η φορτιση.....??? σωστα?? δευτερη απορια.... αφου ηταν αδειες γιατι αναβε πρασινο παντα το λαμπακι ??τι μπορει να εγινε και νομιζε πως ι μπαταριες ειναι παντα φορτισμενες.....???????*


το τριτο καλοδιο ειναι για να καταλαβενει ποτε εχει φωρτιστει και συναμα να ΜΗΝ δεχεται ματαριες διαφωρετικου
τυπου,,,,ειναι ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ σαν τους φωρτιστες των επαναφωρτιζωμενων κατσαβιδιων.
η γνωμη μου ειναι [το θεμα ειναι αν θα το δεχθει ο πελατης σου]να του βγαλεις δυο ακροδεκτες 
σε καποιο σειμιο του αμαξιδιου και να το φωρτιζει με ΦΩΡΤΙΣΤΗ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑΣ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟΥ,,,,,
βαλτον να αγωρασει κιολας εναν 20Α ναδει την υγεια του .
αλλα ειπαμε = το θεμα ειναι αν θα το δεχθει ο πελατης σου.

----------


## FILMAN

> *ακουστε τι εγινε... απο το φορτιστει φευγουν 3 καλωδια εγω νομιζα οτι εχει 2 ενα + και ενα - αλλα ειχε 3 μετραω με το πολυμετρο στις 2 επαφες και μου δειχνει 28 βολτ ωραια λεω,μολις το εβαλα στην αλλη μου εδειξε 28 βολτ παλι αλλα ανοιξε και ο ανεμιστηρας που ειχε ο φορτιστεις ολα καλα...... εβαλα τον φορτιστη αναψε το πρασινο λαμπακι οτι συνδεθηκε ο φορτιστης(ετσι πιστευα εκεινη την ωρα)  μετραω κατω στις μπαταριες... 24 βολτ κατι δεν παει καλα λεω κουναω βησματα κουναω καλωδια τιποτα μετα εβαλα τον φορτιστη πειραξα  λιγο την ασφαλια που ειχε και το ξαναεβαλα και κοιτω το πρασινο λαμπακι αν ειναι αναμενο..... και ειχε γινει πορτοκαλι.....!!!! μετρο στις μπαταριες 26 βολτ (τελεια λεω τωρα φορτιζουνλεω) μετα απο μια ωρα που πηγα ειχαν φτασει στα 27,2 βολτ και ανεβαινε... πρωτη απορια.... μαλλον το πρασινο λαμπακι ειναι οτι οταν ειναι πληρος φορτισμενες η μπαταριες να σου δειχνει οτι τελειωσε η φορτιση.....??? σωστα?? δευτερη απορια.... αφου ηταν αδειες γιατι αναβε πρασινο παντα το λαμπακι ??τι  μπορει να εγινε και νομιζε πως ι μπαταριες ειναι παντα φορτισμενες.....???????*


Το 3ο καλώδιο πού ήταν ενωμένο πριν το πειράξεις; Μήπως στο κοινό σημείο των 2 μπαταριών;

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ ΤΡΙΚΛΑΑ

παιδια ολα τελεια φορτιζει μια χαρα αλλα δεν καταλαβα ποτε τι εγινε....

----------

